# Muammar Gaddafi sunglasses



## Big Black Dog

It goes without saying that in the very near future, Muammar Gaddafi will most likely no longer be with us...  I'm wondering how much his sunglasses will sell for on eBay.  Any guesses?


----------



## xotoxi

Let me be the first to say that Moomar Kahdaffy is way instain.


----------



## Jos

Big Black Dog said:


> *It goes without saying that in the very near future, Muammar Gaddafi will most likely no longer be with us..*.  I'm wondering how much his sunglasses will sell for on eBay.  Any guesses?


----------



## Mr Natural

You gotta give the man credit.

At least he's planning on going down with the ship unlike most of those other tin horn dictators who take their ill gotten gains and slip away under the cover of darkness likes the rats they are to live the rest of their lives in the lap of luxury.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> You gotta give the man credit.
> 
> At least he's planning on going down with the ship unlike most of those other tin horn dictators who take their ill gotten gains and slip away under the cover of darkness likes the rats they are to live the rest of their lives in the lap of luxury.



I will believe that when I see it though, Saddam also said he was going to fight to the death but he surrendered to US Troops without a fight, even though he has 2 AK 47's with him.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Douger

I'd venture to say MooMoo is going to wind up with a cruise missile in his living room. Nothing to be recovered.


----------

